

HackMD – Realtime collaborative markdown notes on all platforms - jackycute
https://hackmd.herokuapp.com/features

======
jackycute
Hello guys, I've develop a stuff called HackMD. It using markdown syntax to
collaborate notes in realtime. I was inspired by Hackpad but decided to do
myself one by its slow response. Now it still in early stage, and I need your
help! Please help me to improve this and attribute a better platform to
markdown lovers! Thank you!

